# Bluetooth not pairing [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I have a Lenovo Legion Y520. I seem to have successfully installed Bluez. (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth) I can find the laptop's bluetooth device, bluetooth is in default runlevel, and I can initiate pairing either way using blueman. But pairing fails with an incorrect password error.

I'm new to using bluetooth on a laptop. What could I be missing?

----------

## agent_jdh

I had the same problem with a new Dell laptop.  Totally new to bluetooth.

Most issues resolved by adding user to group plugdev.  And using pulseaudio, which I didn't really want to do, but seems basically to be needed for bluetooth audio, which is what I use it for.

Also can you lsmod to see what drivers are installed?  If you've got s far as pairing it's probably not drivers though.

----------

## audiodef

I did add my user to the plugdev group. Pairing is initiated, but doesn't complete. Not sure why a "password" is involved - just confirm the generated code by clicking on the OK dialog of the paired device should work. 

No pulseaudio here, and won't touch it, but still, pairing itself should work. I'm trying to get it to complete a pairing.

----------

## agent_jdh

You could try Xubuntu or Kubuntu live usb boot to see what drivers etc are installed.  I use KDE, and a lot of behind the scenes stuff is probably handled by it.

----------

## audiodef

I think I might try that. 

Booted into Gentoo today (first time since installing Bluez) and got a pop-up:

```

Failed to apply network settings

You might not be able to connect to the Bluetooth network via this machine

Exception

g-io-error-quark: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.dbus.exceptions.DBusException: Not authorized (36)

```

User is in bluetooth group, so I dunno.

EDIT:

Solved by switching from Blueman to Blueberry. Now I just need to actually try to do something with the connection.

----------

